# How old can Nigerians breed till?



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

I'm looking at buying an older doe, and found a nice duel registered Nigerian dwarf female for sale. She's about 8 years old. Someone told me buying her would be a waste since she's too old to breed anymore. She's been bred twice before and threw quads both times. I was hoping for a litter or two from her, I would be satisfied with that, but I can't get a straight answer. I know when they can start, but not when they end. :anyone:


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

For me that would be about the age I would retire, but I think it depends on the goat. I know some people will breed till about age 10. You said she kidded twice in the past, Have they been easy kidding do you know and at what age kid she kid last? I would say if she kids easy and it hasn't been to long since her last kidding you might be able to get one kidding out of her. But if she has had difficult kidding I would say no. 
I would like to hear what the other think about this.:chin:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would be more concerned about an 8 year old that has only had 2 births.


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Here is what they said about her. 

"hi,
she is a registered nigerian (sometimes called nigerian dwarf because they are smaller being a warm climate goat from african heritage) . a very popular breed. , show quality, 8 years old. i got her when she was 4 years old or so and have bred her twice, inadvertantly. she cared for her kids really well and has always been extremely healthy and vital. she has a very low key personality, doesnt need a lot of attention but appreciates it when petted and attended to. she is very happy just to forage and eat and relax. 
we have a small urban dairy that produces our milk and cheese for our family. she was a good producer for a nigerian and easy to milk. we have moved on to alpines for our dairy and she is just a companion goat at this point. we are rehoming her so that she can get more exerecise and forage instead of laying around the dairy paddock being lazy and getting fat. " 

Here are some pictures. I don't know about show quality, but they have her papers, milking records, kidding records, health papers, and all that. 

They are asking 75$ for her since she's an older doe, I would only really like to get a doeling from her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

For $75, you may as well get her. As long as she is healthy, she can breed.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

A registered Nigerian dwarf for $75? I think that's worth the risk! 

I bought some does from a farm earlier this year and they had a 13 year old Nigerian Dwarf who'd kidded this year. They were like, "Yeah, any day now could be her last..." She was perfectly happy and didn't seem unhealthy or anything!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I would definitely get her and see if you can get some kids out of her. $75 is worth the risk for me. I know an 11 year old doe who has had kids the past five years with one of my friends.


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

I think I will get her. She's a cute looking goat. 

I will ask them how her last kidding went, though. However they said she's got 'one or two' more litters in her, so I'm trusting they aren't holding anything back. 

My bucks mother throw Trips, Quads, and Quints, so I'm hoping if I pair the two I'll have a higher producing doe. Right now I'm getting Twins, Twins, Twins.. It's not bad, but I'd like a little variety.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Um, for $75 i would definitely get her if she's healthy. She looks to be in good condition and I don't think 8 is too old I have a doe that will be 10 next year, one that will be 9 and one that will be 8 and they are all still milking and kidding well.


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

Alright, I'll add her to my herd.  Hopefully by the time she kids I will have found a way to get my buck his papers. Then I will have the first fully papered goat born on my farm. XD


----------



## Icedangel11 (May 23, 2014)

I just picked her up! 

Her hooves are pretty overgrown, lids a smidge pale, and her belly is giant, but otherwise she is pretty healthy. Nothing outstandingly wrong with her. I'll give her some probios and nice hay and start her quarantine.


----------

